# grunts and kisses



## gingerpoo (Jul 31, 2008)

So for a while now I have been thinking that Ginger should get the chance to experience hatching and raising a baby. The male that i have, Neo is very aggressive, but Ginger doesn't give him the time of day.

Ginger has always been very sweet and loving towards me (my bf as well)
Giving lots kisses, occasionally preening, TONS of grunting and half grunt/hoo'ing, and also head down butt up wings flitting like she wants some action, as well as accepting building materials from me when she nests

I figure I need to stick her in with a male and leave them together until she accepts him?

Will the grunting and kisses cease? I do love her very very much, but I can't make her a baby. And Im not sure how important this is to her or if its all just hormones

Also wondering how compatible multiple hens are? or multiple hens with one cock?


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Depends on what you mean by sticking her in with the male. What are you going to put them in? You can't just put the two of them into a cage....he'll beat her up bad. If you put HER in a room where HE is, that's big enough for her to escape his advances, I expect she'll come around in time. 
It's not absolutely necessary that they raise babies, but I've always thought that it's kinda nice to let them raise at least one. They are almost as happy just sitting on eggs......but if you have the room for a baby, I'd go for it.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

gingerpoo said:


> So for a while now I have been thinking that Ginger should get the chance to experience hatching and raising a baby. The male that i have, Neo is very aggressive, but Ginger doesn't give him the time of day.
> 
> Ginger has always been very sweet and loving towards me (my bf as well)
> Giving lots kisses, occasionally preening, TONS of grunting and half grunt/hoo'ing, and also head down butt up wings flitting like she wants some action, as well as accepting building materials from me when she nests
> ...


yes , like Renee said, can't just stick them together...you should keep your distance from her as she is "mated up" with you sounds like, so she might not have an interest in the guy pigeon. just feed and water her and thats it, put them next to each other in a cage to get used to each other and then I would let them out at liberty to meet, but watch for bullying by the cock bird, and you should not touch her or pet her..she thinks you are her mate. and time will tell if she accepts him and then let them hatch one egg, sounds like a nice plan....that is if she accepts mr pigeon.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

I think she'll except him after a few days. 
I've got a hen named Sleepy and although she's not "mated" to me........she does think she's supposed to ride my shoulder when I'm in the loft.
Hubby was after me to get rid of the extra birds, and Sleepy was one of them. She was trained here and flew around the loft, but never was raced. She's the one I gave away last year and the man turned her loose and she came back home.
Anyway....my point is........I moved her to the OB race loft to mate her up with one of my race cocks. She won't race, but she'll always be home when he gets home, so maybe that will make for a good racer. We'll see. When I moved her, I had a specific cock bird in mind. She didn't like him. Period. Every time I went into the loft, here she came to ride on my shoulder. At night, I would go out and find her sleeping in the floor. So, I tried another cock. She didn't like him either. Finally, I just turned her loose yesterday and quit trying to mate her to specific birds. SHE picked the one SHE likes and has been in his box all day. She didn't even come to me this afternoon when I went out to the loft. She'll still strut for me, but she's now mated to a pigeon that SHE likes and I guess he likes her too.


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Please think long and hard about having Pigeon babies. Ginger really doesn't need that experience to be a happy fulfilled Pigeon. The experience lasts just a few weeks before the parents and babies separate emotionally and then you have 2 more Pigeons that you may want to place which isn't easy. There are already so many Pigeons in need of good homes.


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

Agreed, that your hen should get to pick her own mate, and agreed that
you need to weigh carefully the concept of bringing more pigeon babies
into the world when there are so many in need of homes.

fp


----------



## gingerpoo (Jul 31, 2008)

i agree with you all. I've been doing a lot of thinking recently. Which is why I have been wondering how multiple hens get along together. anyone have any insight?


----------

